# Splenda, Should I Be Concerned ?



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.mercola.com/2004/mar/31/splenda_reaction.htm


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

_Remember when you ate everything and was happy and healthy? _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Remember when you ate everything and was happy and healthy? _


Well, at least happy..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Well, at least happy..


*

Shrunken thymus glands (up to 40 percent shrinkage) 
Enlarged liver and kidneys 
Atrophy of lymph follicles in the spleen and thymus 
Increased cecal weight 
Reduced growth rate 
Decreased red blood cell count 
Hyperplasia of the pelvis 
Extension of the pregnancy period 
Aborted pregnancy  <---------WOO HOO!!
Decreased fetal body weights and placental weights 
Diarrhea 
*


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

_Are you really in India? 
Hijacking thread alert.. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 19, 2005)

Note to self...Whenever someone posts potential hazards of a substance and...

1)He is an organic nut

and

2)Sites no credible source

You can disregard anything he says.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 19, 2005)

Eat Splenda. Be Happy.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Note to self...Whenever someone posts potential hazards of a substance and...
> 
> 1)He is an organic nut
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Note to self...Whenever someone posts potential hazards of a substance and...
> 
> 1)He is an organic nut
> 
> ...




I noticed that about Mercola also, He never sites any sources.  What is up with that??  That guy is such an anal freak.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 19, 2005)

I know, and he is an actual MD.

Funny thing is, statistically there is a relationship between ice cream and murder rate, but you won't see anyone telling you to not eat ice cream or you'll die.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I noticed that about Mercola also, He never sites any sources.  What is up with that??  *That guy is such an anal freak.*


_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=601707&postcount=15_


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

I've always been leery of splenda, just sounds too good to be true.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=601707&postcount=15_




lmao....what the fuck??  Did you have that saved somewhere so that you could pull it out whenever you needed it?  An ace up the sleeve if you will.  How did you not only remeber that but search it out.  You are a real freak!! LMAO.  I am not as anal as Mercola though.  that guy wins.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anyone remember that herbal sweetener, that EmmaLeigh was recommending!?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

stevia??


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....what the fuck??  Did you have that saved somewhere so that you could pull it out whenever you needed it?  An ace up the sleeve if you will.  How did you not only remeber that but search it out.  You are a real freak!! LMAO.  I am not as anal as Mercola though.  that guy wins.


I wish I knew how that rabbit did it.
He seems to catch me also.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 19, 2005)

69% of all people who die of lung cancer also take in over 50grams of protein per day.   Coincidence?   Maybe.    STOP EATING PROTEIN!        


Eat splenda, eat the pink stuff or the blue stuff.....whatever is going to happen is going to happen.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....what the fuck??  Did you have that saved somewhere so that you could pull it out whenever you needed it?  An ace up the sleeve if you will.  How did you not only remeber that but search it out.  You are a real freak!! LMAO.


_lol 

The answer to that is quite presumptuous. Even the word presumptuous is kinda arrogant.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wish I knew how that rabbit did it.
> He seems to catch me also.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Eat splenda, eat the pink stuff or the blue stuff.....whatever is going to happen is going to happen.


I wonder if the blue bunny is pink on the inside?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wonder if the blue bunny is pink on the inside?


_I show you pink.

Wait a minute.. you just tricked me.. _


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I show you pink.
> 
> Wait a minute.. you just tricked me.. _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> http://www.mercola.com/2004/mar/31/splenda_reaction.htm


Written by mercola??



No.

Go and check out pubmed or medline for scientific, peer reviewed articles. If you find significant amounts of evidence there - then you start to get concerned.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 19, 2005)

If Emma eats splenda, Ill eat splenda.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> If Emma eats splenda, Ill eat splenda.


LOL - actually... Although I don't give the article written by Mercola a second thought (he is a quack)... and although there is no evidence to suggest that sucrolose is toxic (they have done studies where they fed MASSIVE amounts of the stuff with no negative effects) I made a personal choice to limit artificial sweeteners a long time ago. 

But for those who like to partake in the sweeter things then sucrolose (splenda) and stevia are the two nicest options. I don't really use splenda(except in some of the SF syrups I occasionally use) but I will use stevia on the odd occasion that I want to sweeten a recipe with something other than rose water or vanilla extract... 

I particularly just try to stay away from the other sweeteners... 


(oh - there is a good article on the effects of some of the artificial sweeteners - the sugar alcohols - in terms of blood glucose/calorie content: sugar alcohols)...


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I've always been leery of splenda, just sounds too good to be true.


I agree.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I made a personal choice to limit artificial sweeteners a long time ago. I particularly just try to stay away from the other sweeteners...


Seems like every 10 years or so they come up with something to replace sugar and later it turns out to be worse for you than sugar (although we could debate the "proof" forever). What ever happened to "NutraSweet" that was a magical replacement awhile back too.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jun 21, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> http://www.mercola.com/2004/mar/31/splenda_reaction.htm



read this on splenda : http://www.holisticmed.com/splenda/

and for those who say to eat it and enjoy your life, uhh short life that is,
have a happy 3-4 some odd years then its ireversible health problems. and oh yea, pain isnt fun


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 21, 2005)

Steve tastes good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 21, 2005)

That website sites one study from 1991.  If it were a serious health issue and the study was considered sound, there would be hundreds of studies by now.  There are not.

If a study is not published, there is a reason for it.  If this were actually the case, most of the diet journals would be flooded with this information.

On a side note, did you know that if you feed rats enough water, they will die?  So now water is toxic.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Steve tastes good.


So how long have you been eating Steve ?    And why are you coming out of the closet in my thread ?


----------



## Super Hulk (Jun 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Steve tastes good.



what brand do you use ? the kind i tried tastes like crap


----------



## Super Hulk (Jun 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That website sites one study from 1991.  If it were a serious health issue and the study was considered sound, there would be hundreds of studies by now.  There are not.
> 
> If a study is not published, there is a reason for it.  If this were actually the case, most of the diet journals would be flooded with this information.
> 
> On a side note, did you know that if you feed rats enough water, they will die?  So now water is toxic.



yea to rats. will people die if they drink to much water ? no ? then animals arent a good test for us are they ? splenda is a CHEMICAL sweetener.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 21, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> what brand do you use ? the kind i tried tastes like crap


I don't think he meant brand..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> yea to rats. will people die if they drink to much water ? no ? then animals arent a good test for us are they ? splenda is a CHEMICAL sweetener.


Yes humans will die if you give them too much water. It results in hyponatraemia (low blood sodium).

And while animal models are not always a good test for human toxicity (eg: they tested thalidamide on pregnant rats with no problem - and look what it did to human babies) companies always test for toxicity levels on rodents initially when it comes to these types of things. This is where they actually get the LD50 for substances (which is the level of a drug/substance you need to give to a test population of rats to kill 50% of them)... Ethically speaking, I don't think people would be too happy if you went around doing LD50 tests...

If you want to read about the toxicity studies they have done for splenda (and this is dated 2001, so I am sure they have done some since then) you can read this:



> *Overall Assessment of Toxicological Data*
> Sucralose was poorly absorbed after oral administration in humans.
> 
> The notified chemical was of very low acute oral toxicity in rats (LD50 > 16 000 mg/kg bw) and mice (LD50 > 10 000 mg/kg bw). The sucralose hydrolysis products, 4-CG and 1,6-DCF, when tested as an equimolar mixture were of low and very low acute oral toxicity in rats (LD50 = 1629 mg/kg bw) and mice (LD50 = 3499 mg/kg bw) respectively.
> ...



Or the whole report is here

There is also a really good overview of artificial sweeteners Here at BB.com if you want to read it.

ps: The usual concentration of sucralose in foods is 0.025-0.15 %.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jun 23, 2005)

that stuff is a lie.
within minutes of drinking soda with aspartame or sucralose i get a headache.
Every time. 

show me someone who consumes aspartame  over a few years who has no health problems.i will bet money you cant do it.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 23, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> that stuff is a lie.



yes, we should all take your word for it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 24, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> that stuff is a lie.






> within minutes of drinking soda with aspartame or sucralose i get a headache.
> Every time.


And how do you know that it is not a placebo effect? Or even if it is just a reaction that your body has? 



> show me someone who consumes aspartame  over a few years who has no health problems.i will bet money you cant do it.


That is similar to asking "show me someone who bodybuilds for 3 months who has no health problems...." 99% of people you ask on the street will have 'health problems' regardless of if they consume aspartame.

Oh - and ps: the article I liked to was on splenda (sucralose).


----------

